# Lock miter bit set up



## bobcumings (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is a new product out there called the Groove Center which allow the user to set any manufacturer lock miter bit for any thickness stock in less then 2 minutes.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Bob, welcome to the forum


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Bob. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you found us.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bob and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bob. After studying the website I still haven't a clue as to how the centring device works or what price it's going to sell at.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome bob!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Youtube presentation: 

YouTube - Groove Center

clever little gadget...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

The 1st.time I saw the you tube video ( about 1 1/2 years ago ) I said that looks like a lame device and said I wonder how many would buy it..and why.
I don't know how it can be used for a lock miter bit..maybe someone can tell me.

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Bill, it makes some sense now but the guy explaining it should be replaced by someone who is a good orator and has some enthusiasm! At $20.00 or even $30.00 I probably would buy one as I think Bj would, just for kicks, however, I suspect that such an amount would probably only represent a deposit!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

your quite welcome Harry..

I do agree with ya, the pitchman in that video leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nope I would not buy one , the company that makes (sales) the item makes some strange items ,,,If I needed one I would make one out of a siding dovetail block but I just don't see a need for it..

But that's just my 2 cents..

====





harrysin said:


> Thanks for the link Bill, it makes some sense now but the guy explaining it should be replaced by someone who is a good orator and has some enthusiasm! At $20.00 or even $30.00 I probably would buy one as I think Bj would, just for kicks, however, I suspect that such an amount would probably only represent a deposit!


----------



## bobcumings (Apr 2, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> The 1st.time I saw the you tube video ( about 1 1/2 years ago ) I said that looks like a lame device and said I wonder how many would buy it..and why.
> I don't know how it can be used for a lock miter bit..maybe someone can tell me.
> ...


The setup video by George Vondriska on the prazi webpage gives a good understanding of how you set up a Lock miter bit with this tool


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks, now I get it. looks like two jigs are needed to setup for the lock miter bit but I will say that's looks like a bit over kill , I love jigs but sometime they are not needed,,,the MLCS web site has a video showing how easy it can be.

Simplified Router Fence Setup
Simplified Router Fence Setup - Watch Online Videos - Apnicommunity.com

MLCS Lock Mitre Router Bits


http://www.tools-plus.com/prazi.html
======



bobcumings said:


> The setup video by George Vondriska on the prazi webpage gives a good understanding of how you set up a Lock miter bit with this tool


----------

